# My horse!



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

He's a cutie and reminds me of Sigfried, a small horse (14.3) my dad leased for me (a VERY long time ago-lol) while I was looking to buy a horse. Siggy was a sweetie and provided me lots of good times! At the small schooling shows in my area, the barns were gracious enough to let me compete in the pony division since I was young, even though Siggy exceeded the pony height by 1 inch!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Nope. you are not bias...he is a cutie! I got my mare when she was 2 years old and she is now on her mid 20's - still healthy as could be. She was a handful as a green horse and even now she will embarrass someone if they try to show off on her! But, if you are an inexperienced rider, she will baby sit you all day.

You really can bond with them, can't you?


Enjoy!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I grew up with horses and they will always have a special place in my heart. My home contains a lot of horse artwork and statuary, etc. 

He's a beauty and has a sweet face. You can tell a lot about a horse from his eyes, and your description of "gentle eyes" is so accurate.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so excited for you. I use to muck out stalls to get to ride and to have a horse of my own would have been a dream come true. Love the burgundy saddle pad and wraps, and halter - that is his color. He does have a very sweet look in his eyes especially when you are in the picture - you can tell the crush is mutal. How old is he?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry, I totally forgot about this thread.

Thanks everyone! And he's a rescue so were not sure on his age but were guessing about 13-15 years old


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

awwwww look at your both!! I had a horse growing up too. Mine was a buckskin and he was shown in gaited classes..a Racking horse. I LOVE horses..training a strong willed breed of dog is a lot like training a horse..its all a mind and respect thing. If horses had any idea how big and strong they are they could totally blow us off! Same with a dog..but they love, respect and depend on us and submit to us if we treat them with love ans respect. Great photos..I use to love riding bareback. We use to take our horses to a lake and ride them bareback into the water. I LOVED riding while mine would swim. I felt so "one" with my horse then. Ahhhhh thanks for the wonderful memories!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Has Atticus ever met him? That would be a sight to see.


----------

